# Bellies are not just for bacon!!  First try at confit!  With Q-view!! Money shot!!!!!



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

My heart clogs just reading this recipe!!

It is a Ruhlman recipe...http://leitesculinaria.com/5723/recipes-pork-belly-confit.html  

I was making bacon today and thought I would give it a try!!

It has a pretty long brine/cure/cook time..about 35 days!!

Here's the pics!

The victim..5 pounds.
































Put a ziplock full of water to keep them submerged, dated it, then the lid and into the fridge.

I will be posting the next step in a few days!

  Craig

BTW...the Woman has reminded me that it is a French dish and called "Confee" not con fit. hehehehehehe


----------



## venture (Jul 8, 2011)

The confit just sounds like flavor for me.

Let the good times roll!

None of us is going to live forever.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you will love it.  Pork bellies are just plain delicious nearly any way you cook them.  Confit is a cooking technique that is often used with duck, but you can confit many things.  It's basically poaching in oil.  

Looking forward to hearing how you like it.  Good for you for stepping out there and trying something different!


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

*My neighbor the*

*  Baconater!*


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't forget, the three stages of belly are:

fresh pork belly (sidepork)

cured pork belly (*SALT PORK*)

cured and smoked pork belly (bacon)

Salt pork is great unto itself; cook in beans or greens or a lot of things!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting, will be following this.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in for a look too

Todd


----------



## cinderella (Jul 10, 2011)

I need to keep an eye on what you are up to, each step of the way. I just found two #7 pieces of pork belly in the back of my basement freezer that I put in there over the Christmas holidays when I ran out of time to work on them. I make duck confit a couple of times a year,  but never considered any kind of pork confit. Thanks for the Leites link; I cruise over there a lot.


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldn't watch Craig too closely.  He can get crazy on us.

Then he makes us hungry!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 11, 2011)

Update!!

Thanks for the nice comments folks...

Found out several important things in the past few days.

Rendered duck fat is not available here.  Well..maybe for 61 bucks delivered from Chefs Warehouse.

Then...store bought rendered pork fat..lard.. is not good anymore..it's hydrogenated...google it..not good.

Soooo  then I found out that chunks of pork fat   ..  back fat and leaf fat (fat around the kidneys) is not available in stores that have butcher shops.

I was at the local country store asking where I might find this item and a customer sez..." You need to go to Smiths...they just processed a few hogs for me and I don't want the fat or the heads". They butcher hogs Moday only.

They dont answer the phone at Smiths ..so off I went to find it. 40 miles to get there..it is waaayy out in the woods.

Sign on the door sez..."We aint here,blow the horn and we will be there in a few". Blew the horn and sure enough the gent comes across the road and asks what I want. Told him I wanted 25 pounds of pork fat..He made a funny look at me and said come along. The slaughter house is old. Very cool place. He opens the door to the walk in and there hangs about 20 fresh butchered hogs. Smelled great!

He ducks down and starts moving stuff around in what looks like a watering trough full of plastic bags,. Pulls out a bag and sez here ya go its about 30 pounds..... I say whooo hooo how much??  He sez nuthing..bring me a 12 pack next visit. 

Spent a few hours cutting the fat off the skin and cutting up the big chunks of just fat.

Then I had 2 pans of 5 pounds each.. Put the 12 inch D.O. on the outside propane stove ...put 5 pounds in and added a couple cups pf water and am now rendering. It looks great!

Tomorrow I will do the first section of the confit cook.

Whew..this is my longest post..

 Craig













Wheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

What could I get if I sent you a 12 pack?

Pick your brand?

Just don't say virgins?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice score neighbor, 

I had a few hogs butchered there several years ago and found out they are in my family tree, Imagine that!

Bring on the Heart attack (confit)


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 11, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Nice score neighbor,
> 
> I had a few hogs butchered there several years ago and found out they are in my family tree, Imagine that!
> 
> Bring on the Heart attack (confit)


You kinda look like him..

I liked the old slaughter house..

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2011)

This works with Pork Butt as well...I thought it was Awesome! The family thought it way TOO fatty...I had to eat it myself...JJ


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 11, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> You kinda look like him..
> 
> I liked the old slaughter house..
> 
> Craig


  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Next time we break bread together, I have a funny story to tell ya.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 11, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This works with Pork Butt as well...I thought it was Awesome! The family thought it way TOO fatty...I had to eat it myself...JJ


My recollection is thats how  Michoacan   carnitas are made...

MMMMMMM Pork...mmmmmmm


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

That confit is "somewhat" stable stuff?

Anybody need my address?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bobbygee (Jul 12, 2011)

Very kool slaughter house story.Gotta love a vender who accepts beer as payment!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

It takes 5 pounds of fat to make 2 quarts of lard.

That big bag of parts and fat makes about one and one half gallons of lard.

I remember and have read a good bit that real lard is better for us than butter and makes many things, like fried chicken and baking products much better..

Going to start the next confit step this morning.

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Jul 12, 2011)

can't wait to see how this ends


----------



## alelover (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks really clean Craig. And way better than store bought. Fried chicken is definitely better fried in lard. My wife's grandmother swore by it.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

alelover said:


> That looks really clean Craig. And way better than store bought. Fried chicken is definitely better fried in lard. My wife's grandmother swore by it.


  It smells great too..Of course I am addicted to all things pork. I was considering getting a few of the heads and making head cheese..but I think that might make the Woman be calling her daddy...hahahahahahaha...

After I did some reading about hydroenated stuff its no wonder lots of folks don't use store bought lard anymore.

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

We have confit!!!!

After 36 hours in the cure/brine..took them out and patted dry.

Then into my small D.O. (8in wide 4 in deep) with a quart of the new lard.

Got simmering on the stove top then into convection oven at 250.

2 hours 15 minutes later it is fork tender!!!

Cooling at room temp then into a bucket covered with the lard for a week.

Then we are gonna fry them up and see how it tastes...it smells great right now!!

Craig































Have a great day!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention that one of the by products of making lard is cracklins...

With salt  mmmmmmmm.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

Very interesting stuff Craig! My God I hope you have a defibrillator handy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks tasty Craig!!

That stuff will grease up the walls of the arteries, so the cholesterol doesn't have a good place to grab ahold of !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2011)

Craig, Si Señor...JJ


----------



## biaviian (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just reading through one of his books and came across this recipe.  I was thinking of trying it in 2 weeks.  I have been braising a lot of belly lately.  You should give that a whirl!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2011)

HEY  BIAVIIAN!!!,   Quit buyin' so much BELLIES, my Butcher down at Nell's has them priced the same as LOIN! Says the demand in PA is SO HIGH he has to pay a PREMIUM!!!...JJ

Whom are you buying from? East Berlin is a bit of a haul.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 12, 2011)

I get them from a local butcher..Country Butcher Shop in Carlisle.  I never thought of asking Nells if they have them.  I had just assumed that no grocery stores would have them except for maybe Karns or Wegmans. The butcher always has them in stock and will even sell you partial bellies if you want. 

Once I get my new fridge (my current one is unplugged because it won't go below 42-43) I plan on doing another round of bacon and may try this Confit out.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Craig, Si Señor...JJ


I have wanted to make carnitas for a while..

Just cant find a copper pot big enough... used yet.

Craig




Biaviian said:


> I get them from a local butcher..Country Butcher Shop in Carlisle.  I never thought of asking Nells if they have them.  I had just assumed that no grocery stores would have them except for maybe Karns or Wegmans. The butcher always has them in stock and will even sell you partial bellies if you want.
> 
> Once I get my new fridge (my current one is unplugged because it won't go below 42-43) I plan on doing another round of bacon and may try this Confit out.


The recipe sez to use duck fat..I couldn't get it here, so see if ya got it up there.

If not find some non hydrogenated lard...

It was fun rendering it, but hard to find fresh back and leaf fat..

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## shellbellc (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see the final result!!! I'm gonna have to be ordering some more bellies and jowels, my winter bacon project was fantastic, but I'm just about out of product now!!!  Not gonna give so much away next time!!  I'm gonna have to try this.  Not sure if I'll be able to find duck fat around me either...great post!!!  Might have to try renedering the fat...my pops is wanting to make his mom's pie crust, which calls for lard.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 14, 2011)

Web adress you gave has a rabbit cofit too.I will be watching.


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm really learning so much from this thread.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

Got the bucket out of the fridge, pulled about 10 pieces out, scraped the lard off and let them get up tp room temp.

Got the grill going with lard from the bucket in my small D.O. to 350

Fried 4 pieces at a time for about 3 minutes.

Very tasty!!  The fresh from our herb garden thyme and a very small amount cinnamon made it very different.

Extremely fattening!!!! Very rich!!

Gonna put several small containers in the freezer and use on special occaisions.

I am very happy with the way this turned out. And thanks for watching!!

























Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had duck cofit before but never bacon, that is looking so good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow!!

Those last two pictures shouldn't even be allowed on an open forum!!!

Awesome BearView !!!

Thanks Craig,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

It was a fun project...learned lotsa new stuff!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2011)

Words can not describe what I'm feeling.......................


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 17, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Words can not describe what I'm feeling.......................


UMMMMMM  thanks Dave!!??!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2011)

This Q view belongs on the wall in the _"Smoking Meat Hall of Fame".  _That pic is _SEXY._


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 17, 2011)

Aww geee..Thanks Dave!!

Prolly won't fly with the smokers tho...it's fried!!

 Hahahahahha

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2011)

IMO---Anything looks that good, don't matter how you made it !

MMMMmmmmm.........,

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jul 17, 2011)

Fried is a way of life where I live Craig.


----------



## gotarace (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow Craig what a Great looking project...I'm getting chest pains just looking at those taste treats!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for sharing the Q-Views!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2011)

That's pretty awesome Craig!

I'd love to try a taste!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

It is gone now...

Tried it out on the neighbors..they liked it too.

Prolly do duck confit next time.

  Going to Atlanta in October so..maybe I can pick up the fixins..

Maybe bring some to the Nov gathering.

  Craig


----------



## chadinclw (Jul 22, 2011)

OK. You're in Ponce de Leon -- where is this slaughter house? Pinellas county, where I live, is way too grown up to have a place like you describe and I know I'm going to have to travel on occasion to pick up "stuff". I may have to make road trips to visit a BBQ buddy in Marianna and pick up pork related "stuff".


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just ate lunch and that made me hungry


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

Here ya go!!

*Smith's Processing Plant*






6790 State Highway 2 E, Westville, FL 32464-2828 (850) 859-2432() ‎


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> *Smith's Processing Plant*
> 
> ...


Smith???

Just kidding Craig!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

I almost had to use the defib just looking at the qview - WOW - What a great post! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Smith???
> 
> Just kidding Craig!!
> 
> ...


Yes sir!! It is a very ummmmmm "rustic" place. Very old building out there in nowhere land.. I had a great time finding it.

Mr Smith has been in the family business for a long time..kinda like Pops...hehehehehe cept Pops has all his teeth.

I wish I had taken the camera with me.. Y'all would love the place.

I will take it next time..

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I almost had to use the defib just looking at the qview - WOW - What a great post! Thanks for sharing


Thank you!!

  I love this place!!

  Craig


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for this. I am going to have to make this.

Do you think if I rendered down the fat from pork butts it would work the same?


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 4, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Thank you for this. I am going to have to make this.
> 
> Do you think if I rendered down the fat from pork butts it would work the same?


We had the last of this a few months ago.

With the onset of type2 diabetes I doubt I will make it again...well maybe I will.

It takes 5 pounds of fat to make enough lard for what I did.

If I had a big bag of butt fat I would prolly try it.

Ruhlman sez the different kinds of fat give different tastes.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## timleo (Oct 3, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig


My heart is pounding just looking at the picture.  It looks like it will taste so good, yet be so bad for your arteries.  I may take on this project myself.

thanks


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2012)

_  _


>


I saw this and I was left speechless .......It looks sooooo gooodddd!!! I couldn't make this.....I would eat until I make myself sick......I do wish I had just about 6 pieces though.....just enough to get my fix !!!! Man that looks good !!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 4, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> _  _
> 
> I saw this and I was left speechless .......It looks sooooo gooodddd!!! I couldn't make this.....I would eat until I make myself sick......I do wish I had just about 6 pieces though.....just enough to get my fix !!!! Man that looks good !!! ShoneyBoy


It didnt last long here..it was a fun project..

  Craig


----------

